# Dvd Shrink



## Bigshow1030

Anybody heard of this software and does it work very well? I was told to get this to back up my movies but I wanted peoples opinion on what software to go with


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hey man*

My friend uses it and told me it does the job well. All the movies that he has prepared that way are good in quality,

JAN


----------



## sypher822

i use this program a lot to copy DVD's onto smaller discs...
it does this well, and the quality is still quite good.

to compress from dual-layer disk to DVD-R 4.7GB disks


----------



## Bigshow1030

*thnks*

thats basically what I want to use it for is to make backup copies of my movies


----------



## Switch

DVD Shrink is an excellent free program for backing up dvd movies. There is a more recent version out, 3.2.0.15.

You can get it straight from their website, www.dvdshrink.org

You may also want to check out DVD decrypter, which rips the VOB files out of your DVD's, and you can store them on your hard drive.

I do this sometimes if I want to take a couple movies with me on a trip to watch on my laptop. I put a 100 Gb hard drive in this thing, and can get 5-7 movies on here easily enough, on top of all my other media and programs.

You take the ripped files and open them up in windows media player, it plays just like the DVD was in the drive.

My battery lasts longer too, since I am not spinning the DVD drive


----------



## Bobo

That website takes you around in circles trying to find the actual download button....


----------



## Switch

http://www.mrbass.org/dvdshrink/



Click: *English mirror*


----------



## Bigshow1030

*don't understand*

Switch,

just out of pure curiosity what is that link for, is it for the software or a difference kind of software?


----------



## Praetor

> That website takes you around in circles trying to find the actual download button....


wth? Not it doesnt lol



> just out of pure curiosity what is that link for, is it for the software or a difference kind of software?


You should recognize it. Its DVDshrink. The program you asked about


----------



## Bigshow1030

*lol*

I seen the Mr.bass and that was it........LOL Got I really need to get more sleep. Thanks for the reality check


----------



## kupa

use DVD shrink it with DVD decrypter mate,

works well for me


----------



## Bigshow1030

It already has the decrypter in it doesn't it?


----------



## kupa

Ive only just started backing up my DVD collection, but as far as im aware the best way to do this is to first use DVD Decrypter this will copy the file to your hard drive and take of any protection and region, then use shrink to make it fit  onto a DVDR5 then Nero to burn.

This method hasnt let me down yet.


----------



## Praetor

> It already has the decrypter in it doesn't it?


No you will prolly need/want to do a DVDdump before passing it through DVDShrink


----------



## Bigshow1030

*dump*

what does the dump do?


----------



## flip218

Bigshow1030 said:
			
		

> It already has the decrypter in it doesn't it?



Yes if your mean it has the ability to rip.  But with newer copy protections DVD Shrink will not break them.  You'll will need the new DVD Decrypter or AnyDVD.


----------



## Bigshow1030

*how*

I was wandering if anyone knows how to update the decrypter on dvd shrink or if youcan even do it?


----------



## Praetor

> I was wandering if anyone knows how to update the decrypter on dvd shrink or if youcan even do it?


DVDDecryptor has an update feature. Cant remember if Shrink does (its free so you can just visit the site)


----------



## Bigshow1030

*alright*

I wasn't sure if it was possible to even update something like that when it is freeware.....anywho, I appreciate the help and I will look for the update


----------



## flip218

newest versions are

DVD Shrink 3.2.0.15

DVD Decrypter 3.5.2.0


----------



## Bigshow1030

*alright*

Thanks for that, I have gotten the latest one and all is good, thanks guys and gals for the help


----------



## redrider773

Yo, guys, real sorry for digging up this post, but its just what I was gonna post a new thread on. If you make a backup of the DVD with this software, to save HDD space, can I put that backup on another DVD+RW? Or is there some copyright stuff worried about pirates that doesn't let me duplicate it? (P.S., dont ban, lol. I'm not talking about pirating, just backing up).


----------



## sho95

yes


----------



## elmarcorulz

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Yo, guys, real sorry for digging up this post, but its just what I was gonna post a new thread on. If you make a backup of the DVD with this software, to save HDD space, can I put that backup on another DVD+RW? Or is there some copyright stuff worried about pirates that doesn't let me duplicate it? (P.S., dont ban, lol. I'm not talking about pirating, just backing up).


whether its the same thing or not, a new thread should of been made with reference to this one.


----------



## redrider773

why is digging up so bad? If it's accurate to your question.


----------



## elmarcorulz

redrider773 said:
			
		

> why is digging up so bad? If it's accurate to your question.


Well, its not against the rules, but its frowned upon. The good thing is someone knows how to use the search feature


----------

